# Resolution not supported in 20.5.6 update?



## Tivoguy41 (Dec 6, 2015)

Anybody else getting a message from Vizo Tv's with the message "Resoution not Supported" after turning tv off and leaving Tivo unattended for a couple hours with no output from Tivo at all? The Only way to get a picture from Tivo is to unplug HDMI Cable turn, turn tv off and on and plug hdmi cable back in. if I leave the Tv on I don't get the error message. This started happening the same day my Tivo received the 20.5.6 update.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Not on either one of my Vizio's. Try to recycle the power plug on the TV and Tivo units.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Tivoguy41 said:


> Anybody else getting a message from Vizo Tv's with the message "Resoution not Supported" after turning tv off and leaving Tivo unattended for a couple hours with no output from Tivo at all? The Only way to get a picture from Tivo is to unplug HDMI Cable turn, turn tv off and on and plug hdmi cable back in. if I leave the Tv on I don't get the error message. This started happening the same day my Tivo received the 20.5.6 update.


I've had that happen here a few times in the last month on a Vizio that's connected to a Mini. I wasn't sure if it started with the 20.5.6 update but it may have. What fixes it for me is easier, I turn the Vizio off then back on and it comes on normally.

Not to hijack this thread, but since we're talking about Vizio... My Vizio is about two years old. About a year ago the Vizio got a firmware update and I noticed the set was broadcasting its own WiFi signal. And there's no way to turn it off! I did some research and found multiple complaints about the Vizio broadcasting its own WiFi signal. The signal is password protected and I have no idea what the password is or why the set needs to broadcast a signal -- some said it was for the remote control but I don't think that's true. It doesn't interfere with my WiFi stuff, but still...I'd love to turn it off.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

DeltaOne said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but since we're talking about Vizio... My Vizio is about two years old. About a year ago the Vizio got a firmware update and I noticed the set was broadcasting its own WiFi signal. And there's no way to turn it off! I did some research and found multiple complaints about the Vizio broadcasting its own WiFi signal. The signal is password protected and I have no idea what the password is or why the set needs to broadcast a signal -- some said it was for the remote control but I don't think that's true. It doesn't interfere with my WiFi stuff, but still...I'd love to turn it off.


I don't have a Vizio but on my Sony it is "Wifi Direct".

I can turn it off in settings.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yes!

The same thing was happening with my Vizio after I got the update. But I coincidentally got a Vizio firmware update around the same time so I didn't know which to blame.

(the firmware update was probably old... I don't usually have the tv connected to wifi but did recently, and the update installed itself overnight one night)

I solved the issue by resetting the tv to factory defaults via the menu.

I also found simply cycling thru the inputs worked too; I never had to pull my HDMI cable out.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

cwoody222 said:


> I solved the issue by resetting the tv to factory defaults via the menu.


Resetting to factory defaults got rid of the Vizio's WiFi broadcast? I'm pretty sure we did that, but I can try again.

Ah, good tip on just changing the input source for the resolution problem, quicker and easier than powering off/on.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

DeltaOne said:


> Resetting to factory defaults got rid of the Vizio's WiFi broadcast? I'm pretty sure we did that, but I can try again.
> 
> Ah, good tip on just changing the input source for the resolution problem, quicker and easier than powering off/on.


No, factory defaults fixed the OP's problem of the unsupported resolution in the HDMI input.


----------



## bamatt (Mar 13, 2016)

My TIVO is having the same Resolution problem with my Vizio E series TV. It seems to only happen to me if I am watching streaming TV (usually Amazon Prime) thru the TiVo app right before I power my TV down for the night. I tried changing the video output settings in the TiVo settings to allow all but that did not help. Changing inputs does help me get my picture back but I would like to find an actual fix for the problem to stop it from happening without having to set my TV back to factory.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Are you backing out of the app and putting TIVO into sleep mode before turning off the TV?


----------

